# Jerky dehydrator



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been making some jerky in the dehydrator, and have gotten a few good batches.... but I am looking for a distinct type of texture and was woundering what I need to do to get that "sticky" rich goopy stuff on it... just need to know what to use, I have tried to dry up some famous dave's bbq sauce (think layer on tops), and it works alright, but is too sticky yet for storage...

let me know if you guys know what i'm talkin about, oh, and I use ground meat, don't know if that will make a difference on it...


----------



## tim.sirek (Jun 3, 2007)

Try diluting the bbq sauce with water, then brush it on your jerky strips. Less bbq on each piece should result in less stickiness. Depending on the flavor you're after, the same thing should work with pineapple juice on teriyaki jerky. These are just suggestions though. I make my share of jerky, but not a big fan of the stickiness myself.


----------



## H2OFOWLN (Jul 28, 2007)

The reason that your jerky will not dry out is because of all the sugar in the barbeue sauce. My question is, what flavor are you looking for? I have had really good luck using high mountain jerky seasoning. :beer:


----------

